# No touchpad found



## nuklear (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi guys!
I have an old Acer Aspire 5715Z with freebsd 12.1 release.
Some information:

```
# freebsd-version
12.1-RELEASE

# dmesg | grep psm
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3

# sysctl -a | grep synap
hw.psm.synaptics_support: 1

# ps axw | grep mouse
 725  -  Ss    0:03.39 /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/psm0 -t auto
998 - I 0:00.11 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/psm0 (hald-addon-mouse-sy)
1385 1 R+ 0:00.00 grep mouse
```

My touchpad works but on System settings => Input devices => touchpad displays: "No touchpad found" and i can't set it.
Why?


----------



## nuklear (Mar 2, 2020)

Nobody can help me please?


----------



## George (Mar 2, 2020)

Which "system settings" menu are you referring to?
If your touchpad works, it's just a problem with your window manager not displaying it in some menu, right?


----------



## nuklear (Mar 2, 2020)

It works but it don't work like I'd prefer... When i go on System settings => Input devices => touchpad, it displays: "No touchpad found" and i don't understand why.


----------



## PaddyMac (Mar 10, 2020)

I am also having the same problem. It's a fresh install on an old Dell Latitude D620. I'm running Plasma 5 from the latest packages. The touchpad works for moving the mouse cursor, but no scrolling functionality at all works. System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad shows "No Touchpad Found", and all the settings are greyed out.

I know there were some recent changes in Xorg switching to evdev by default. I wonder if that's related somehow.


----------

